# FT Everard 'Yellow'



## Nairda59

Chatting with an old shipmate the other day he told me a story that the Everard 'Yellow' was chosen by Gillian Everard from a "shade card".
When someone from Everards saw the actual colour on a ship they went mad and asked whether it could be changed.
The shipyard said yes providing you pay for the bulk load we got to paint the other 6 ships. 
Anyone know whether this is a true story.
Sounds good to me, when you got a Boll###ing for pencilling on the charts despite the fact they were 20 yrs old and uncorrected.
A Decca navigator that had never seen a service or check, but with real seamen as Masters we always got there in the end.
The timber runs from Ireland to Gothburg were the best.
Happy days


----------



## Keltic Star

But at least on the Yellow Perils, you had radar unlike the poor sods on the rest of the fleet.
I put in a long requisition for deck stores when on the Acuity. Received one gallon of black paint, a can of Swarfega and a new paint brush with the instruction to post back the old one, I assume to prove we had worn it out.
Bob


----------



## price

*Yellow Peril*

I was on the Superiority, Seniority, Speciality, Selectivity and Similarity, we had Decca Navigator, but no Radar. In fact, of all the Everard ships I sailed on, only one had radar, the 'Astrality'. The forgotten age of coasting as it was, memories too numerous to account here. As somebody mentioned earlier on another thread, nobody would believe us.


----------



## Nairda59

I remember being sent 'up top' to do a trig reading when all the Decca dials were spinning madly, and getting a bo####ing for taking too long. You got one for taking too long and not being careful enough if you were too quick.
Either of you 2 boys remember either Donald Stewart(my uncle) or a Captain Peacock who retired in roughly 74 ish. (and no he wasnt with Grace Brothers)


----------



## price

*Everards*

I do not remember Donald Stewart, but I do remember Capt. Peacock, I did not sail with him, but if my memory serves me correctly, he was the long time proud Master of the 'Sincerity' a dry cargo ship of about 850 dwt.. She always looked very spruce and I believe was run like a ship of the line. The Sincerity was built in 1936 and scrapped in 1968, if I have the right man and the right ship, I believe Capt. Peacock was on this ship for a large amount, if not the whole life of this ship. It is always nice to chat with another ex. Everard man, I think most of the other companies turned their noses up at Everards, but boy!! what stories we could tell.
Bruce Price


----------



## gdynia

Good old company Freds-once heard someone call them the Cream Dreams when they had a year of madness and painted all their ships.


----------



## Keltic Star

*F.T.Everards*

Antone sail with a relieving C/E known as "Bomber Harris"? He always hired two taxi's, one to follow in case the first one broke down. Said he didn't trust taxi's anymore than engines in Everard's ships.
Apparfently he had designed some kind of system that saved Everards fuel and was rewarded with a job for life.
Bob


----------



## backsplice

these were the days of the "Greenhithe Navy " I think the local was the " White Swan " or a name along these lines .....never sailed with Fred but know them well and was in Greenhithe loads of times in the 50,s.....am searching for a pic of the yellow peril "Frederick T Everard " anybody help me ????.........backsplice (Thumb)


----------



## Nairda59

Many thanks for all your replys
There is a picture of Fred scrapped in 1971 somewhere already on this site and here is a photo of the Yellow Peril Fred built 1972 at Goole


----------



## price

*Greenhithe*

The two pubs that i remember in Greenhithe were the 'White Hart' and the 'Brown Bear'. The landlord of the Brown Bear was Jim Uglow who was Master of the steel sailing barge 'Will Everard' for many years. Bgp. (*))


----------



## awateah2

I sailed with Mr 'Mad' Harris ,Chief Engineer on the "Aptity' from 1961 -1962, He had not taken any leave for around 11 years and yes he always ordered 2 Taxis in case the first broke down and he always called everyone 'Dahling', would not wash in water but only used cleansing cream, a real character. I was only 15 at the time and he would ask me to go ashore and buy him an ounce of 'St Bruno' which cost around 5 shillings and he always gave me a Pound note and told me to 'keep the change'. At sea he would perch on top of the boiler and read with a huge magnifying glass as he refused to wear glasses.He also owned a large mansion on the way to Cantley,where we used to load molasses.
The Master was Captain H.A.J. Kearns ex BTC, from Paisley. The Mate was Jack Hadlow, She was a tough little ship but a good education and introduction to seafaring


----------



## ruud

awateah2 said:


> I sailed with Mr 'Mad' Harris ,Chief Engineer on the "Aptity' from 1961 -1962, He had not taken any leave for around 11 years and yes he always ordered 2 Taxis in case the first broke down and he always called everyone 'Dahling', would not wash in water but only used cleansing cream, a real character. I was only 15 at the time and he would ask me to go ashore and buy him an ounce of 'St Bruno' which cost around 5 shillings and he always gave me a Pound note and told me to 'keep the change'. At sea he would perch on top of the boiler and read with a huge magnifying glass as he refused to wear glasses.He also owned a large mansion on the way to Cantley,where we used to load molasses.
> The Master was Captain H.A.J. Kearns ex BTC, from Paisley. The Mate was Jack Hadlow, She was a tough little ship but a good education and introduction to seafaring


Ahoy awateah2,
Just a small present for your birthday tomorrow,your tough little "Aptity", to enjoy your party.Have a nice day mate, whish you lots more to come.
The Aptity courtesy by D.Brown


----------



## awateah2

Many thanks Ruud. its the 'big six o' tomorrow but it seems only yesterday looking at the picture,thanks again


----------



## john flower

I spent the winter of 59/60 on the GRIT around the coast out of Fawley.
Seem to remember at least once coming south from the west coast, probably Preston we couldn't get round Lands End due to horrific weather , loaded at Cork instead. The Grit was yellow and we did not have Radar, a bit hairy when youve got a load of petrol for Brixton, on foggy November days


----------



## RayJordandpo

Brilliant thread! can't stop laughing. Sounds like there was some real characters in that outfit. I remember a mate telling me a story of when he was on a coaster in some small port in the UK. The skippers wife came in off deck saying that a 'City boat' was just docking. They all looked at each other in amazement stating that the port was far too small for an Ellermans ship to get into, when they went outside to take a look the AUDACITY was just coming alongside.
Ray Jordan


----------



## tom

As a young lad i always had a love of ships and used to keep a list of names
coming into waterford. one morning a neighbour called me to see a lovely ship
coming up the river, looking through the binouclars he said her name was the
atomic city, looking myself it was the atomicity.
tom


----------



## Charles compass

SAILED ON THE "ETHEL EVERARD" IN1961/62.the old man was Capt Hunter
a real gentleman,running between Casablanca and Kings Lynn with bulk 
phosphates,great ship great crew.
Charles Compass


----------



## john flower

*"fit For The Grit"*

Recently found this in the archives

A motley crowd aboard the Grit,
This ship abounds in tactful wit,
With Mack and Flash who wants a home,
The thirds a case, and ex "Bone Dome".
The black gangrear up from down below,
To watch the nightly TV show,
And put their paws on Reggies paint,
T'would try the patience of a saint,
The "Aude Sods" represented too,
With Mate, the Chief, and engines two,
The Masters crest a Turk Town moon.
We're going North to Salford soon,
The Second things he's Errol Flynn,
This war of sexes he can't win,
He combs his hair too much I fear,
You'd best watch out - your turning "queer",
Letsnot despair. Lets paint this yacht,
All dig in boys with all you've got,
Let choirs sing and church bells chime,
I'd like a bit more overtime.
Nimrod.

M/T Grit Fawley April 1960 Capt Locke


----------



## captkenn

john flower said:


> I spent the winter of 59/60 on the GRIT around the coast out of Fawley.The Grit was yellow and we did not have Radar, a bit hairy when youve got a load of petrol for Brixton, on foggy November days


Wasn't the Grit a tanker and painted grey? Sister to the Assurity. http://hometown.aol.co.uk/Captkenn29/assurity.jpg
Just looked through my pics. She was the sister and was black then grey.


----------



## john flower

For Ken 68

Thanks for the comment onthe Grit, Yes, she was a tanker and painted grey not yellow, must have remembered too many other yellow perils


----------



## yan

for what its worth everards had 6 or 7 GRITS ,,the GRIT you talking about was 5th ,,,,
And caracters galore i agree ,,, every ship had one or somtimes two .. yan


----------



## wavey

Info wanted on the Gillian Everard as the GEORGIOS. Was she sunk in the gulf a few years ago? Smuggling oil?
Wavey


----------



## Gareth Jones

If anyone interested just posted a pic of "Conformity" in the gallery -


----------



## Shipbuilder

I sailed in FREDERICK T. EVERARD in the summer and autumn of 1962 as R/O. Captains Brown & Trethewy. Mate John Henderson, 2/O Angus Livingstone, 3/O Nick Golding. Chief engs Jack Tonk & Jack Dean, 2nd eng Barry White. Can't remember the rest. We had no radar then, but looking at later photographs, they got one eventually.
Happy days.
Bob


----------



## price

I sailed with Capt. Trethewy on the Seniority in 1961, a gentleman if I remember correctly.
Bruce.


----------



## ray bloomfield

Once towed Bob Roberts on the Cambria up the Thames to one of the royals and later when he had 'sold' the barge and bought the coaster Vectis Isle he towed me to Mistley. There followed about two or three days of his yarns.


----------



## scorcher

Here is a photo of Guardian Carrier ex-Ethel Everard for Charles compass.


----------



## Jeff. J.

Great thread re Everards does anyone have any pix and info re the SCARCITY
Cheers
-------
Jeff


----------



## scorcher

SCARCITY 1948 585 tgr F.T. Everard b/up Grays 17-5-72 
From Miramar.
link to a painting of her ;http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships S/slides/Scarcity-01.html


----------



## Steve Woodward

Everards colours are now slowly disappearing see HERE
Although an odd colour I liked the yellow colour as it was something different and I think it gave the fleet character.
Steve


----------



## bysteve

*Severity*

I was on MV Severity sometime around 1970 (I think). Got some photos somewhere. Skipper was Estonian. Nice old chap, nice old ship as well, really. Went to Plymouth (Millbay Docks?), I remember Belfast as well, beng searched ashore by soldiers, and we also went to Dundalk a few times, and to Selby, and one time under tower bridge in London when we had to drop the mast, good times all, but getting a bit hazy now.


----------



## Jeff. J.

Thanks for your response to my enquiry *scorcher*I'll give it a go.
Cheers
----
Jeff


----------



## MICHAEL SQUIRES

Does anyone remember my uncle , Rodney Squires ? he was with Everards for about 20 years as an Engineer, He Finished in 1979, he said he didn't like the automation creeping into the Engine Room. He was still complaining about "no one down below "the last time I spoke to him.


----------



## simon cook

i sailed with everards for 5yrs late 70s early 80s mainly on the sagacity and her sister ship the fred everard,went with them when thet took over longstafs when i was on the devonbrook shame they did not keep her but had some great times with eveards to spite all the rumers


----------



## eifion jones

Jeff. J. said:


> Great thread re Everards does anyone have any pix and info re the SCARCITY
> Cheers
> -------
> Jeff


I was the last chief engineer of the scarcity , took her to scrap at Wards, she was my first ship as permanent cheif engineer . Tommy Willis was the skipper


----------



## dudley-ward

ruud said:


> Ahoy awateah2,
> Just a small present for your birthday tomorrow,your tough little "Aptity", to enjoy your party.Have a nice day mate, whish you lots more to come.
> The Aptity courtesy by D.Brown


Another story I heard was he had designed an engine with square pistons but was stumped on the piston rings. That Aptity must have been favoured, in the thumb nail I count 7 bodies on deck without engine room and bridge guys.


----------



## harrycraig25

Shipbuilder said:


> I sailed in FREDERICK T. EVERARD in the summer and autumn of 1962 as R/O. Captains Brown & Trethewy. Mate John Henderson, 2/O Angus Livingstone, 3/O Nick Golding. Chief engs Jack Tonk & Jack Dean, 2nd eng Barry White. Can't remember the rest. We had no radar then, but looking at later photographs, they got one eventually.
> Happy days.
> Bob


Hello Shipbuilder I sailed on the Fredreck T from Oct 56 until May 59
I was the Galley Boy and then engs steward. the skipper was Cap Brown a real gentleman chief eng Arthur Mortrum donkey Arthur Pullinger steward Tony Meggason and Barry White was third eng who used to crawl inside the pistons to decoke if that is the right word and was so tired afterwards he went to bed wraped in newspaper un able to bathe. A great lesson for me in my teenage years what an education


----------



## Shipbuilder

Hi Harry,
They were great days. Captain Brown was, as you say, a real gent. I visited the ship from time to time in later years and he was still there. Barry White was 2nd in my time and we were great pals. Arthur Motram had passed away by then, but we carried his son Clive as supernumary. Another of my friends was Andy Anderson, assistant steward. Remember teaching him how to make a one valve radio receiver.
Good to hear from you.
Bob


----------

